# Brushless DC 9"?



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

That is a pretty big vehicle.  Probably looking at 400wh per mile at least. So at 60mph expect to use around 24kw. If I read your post correctly you are talking about needing a 50 mile range. This would need a minimum battery of 20kwh. Because this is an estimate and in order to get good life from the pack you want to just double this. It takes into account the only 80% DOD, pack ageing issues, battery de-rating for winter driving and the occasional misbehaving that occurs when you have an EV. So 40kwh. It is a big vehicle and is at the upper end of the recommendations for 9 inch motors. I think you would be pushing it with a 9 inch motor for the highway driving portion. A WarP 11 or Warp 11HV would probably be better choices. And I would recommend the addition of forced air to provide additional cooling. A 96 cell pack of 130 ah cells would work. 70 cells of 180 AH size would work with the WarP 11.

An AC project would be possible with something like the Siemens offering from EVTV. Or the AC35x2 from HPEVS.

If you could arrange to charge at work you could cut the size of the battery pack almost in half making this a much more cost effective project.


----------



## ToyXCAB89 (Oct 6, 2012)

dougingraham said:


> That is a pretty big vehicle. Probably looking at 400wh per mile at least. So at 60mph expect to use around 24kw. If I read your post correctly you are talking about needing a 50 mile range. This would need a minimum battery of 20kwh. Because this is an estimate and in order to get good life from the pack you want to just double this. It takes into account the only 80% DOD, pack ageing issues, battery de-rating for winter driving and the occasional misbehaving that occurs when you have an EV. So 40kwh. It is a big vehicle and is at the upper end of the recommendations for 9 inch motors. I think you would be pushing it with a 9 inch motor for the highway driving portion. A WarP 11 or Warp 11HV would probably be better choices. And I would recommend the addition of forced air to provide additional cooling. A 96 cell pack of 130 ah cells would work. 70 cells of 180 AH size would work with the WarP 11.
> 
> An AC project would be possible with something like the Siemens offering from EVTV. Or the AC35x2 from HPEVS.
> 
> If you could arrange to charge at work you could cut the size of the battery pack almost in half making this a much more cost effective project.


 Thank you, for your reply, winter is not a problem here in Hawaii. Charging at work is not a possibility. Okay so a WarP 11 system would be more efficient? It would give me better range than a 9" DC motor? I am going to order a motor and adaptor next month.

Anybody please chime in.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

ToyXCAB89 said:


> Thank you, for your reply, winter is not a problem here in Hawaii. Charging at work is not a possibility. Okay so a WarP 11 system would be more efficient? It would give me better range than a 9" DC motor? I am going to order a motor and adaptor next month.


Electric motors don't make power, they convert electrical energy to mechanical. There isn't much efficiency difference. The problem is getting rid of the waste heat or tolerating it for the length of time you need to operate. That 17 miles if it was on the straight and level at 60 mph would be approximately 24 kw (32 hp) continuous for 17 minutes. This is about 3600 watts of waste heat. A Warp9 could probably do that. But if you head up a hill or increase the speed much you will overheat the motor. The 11 inch frames can handle more power. I've driven on Oahu and if your commute goes over the Pali or the H1 I would want the extra margin.

If your truck is what I think it is (89 Toyota Tacoma extended cab) it is going to be about 4000 lbs with only you in it. An alternative would be using a drive system that would be water cooled. This probably means an AC system but the advantage there would be a range assist during the stop and go portion of your trip due to regen.

You could drive your route with an EV and keep track of the energy usage. A data log or video record of the gauges. Then scale it for your vehicle and make better a better decision on what would be appropriate. See if you can find someone who has done a conversion in your area. You could probably even use an OEM EV for this purpose.

I am not saying you can't do this with a 9" frame motor, just that it might be marginal depending on the driving conditions.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ToyXCAB89 (Oct 6, 2012)

dougingraham said:


> Electric motors don't make power, they convert electrical energy to mechanical. There isn't much efficiency difference. The problem is getting rid of the waste heat or tolerating it for the length of time you need to operate. That 17 miles if it was on the straight and level at 60 mph would be approximately 24 kw (32 hp) continuous for 17 minutes. This is about 3600 watts of waste heat. A Warp9 could probably do that. But if you head up a hill or increase the speed much you will overheat the motor. The 11 inch frames can handle more power. I've driven on Oahu and if your commute goes over the Pali or the H1 I would want the extra margin.
> 
> If your truck is what I think it is (89 Toyota Tacoma extended cab) it is going to be about 4000 lbs with only you in it. An alternative would be using a drive system that would be water cooled. This probably means an AC system but the advantage there would be a range assist during the stop and go portion of your trip due to regen.
> 
> ...


This is great! I really wanted someone who has experience on Oahu; I Live in Mililani and I work at the Pearl Harbor/Hicham. So my morning drive/race (is a tad down hill). You are right it GVW is 4550. Isnt thats with a full load? However, One day I might want to go to the windward side and go up through the Pali or H3 and charge on the other side. So thats good information. 

I only guy that I could get in touch with is Gavin with Geo. He was let me pick his brain and we drove around a little bit. If there is anybody else who lives in Oahu post me. 
I looked at evalburn.com looked at: Radall Moon; 1992 MazB2200, Trevor Richards Toyota Hilux 2000, John Loveless 1992 Toy Pickup Lotoya, Kyle Dansie 1993 toyota Pickup, Donald Henerson 1993 toy XtrCAB Blue, George Mifsud 1987 Toy Pickup, Fed Liesegang 1987 Maz B2000, Ray Weber 1986 Maz b2200 Grey Ghost, Kent Barnes 1990 Maz B2200 Xtra Cab. Of course I do not know what kind of driving each of the owners doing and what kind of driving.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I am curious as to how this project went, if it did, and how it turned out?


----------

